#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: مشکل قطع و وصل شدن مکرر اینترنت در مودم تندا

## elnino909

با سلام
3 روز هست مودم عوض کردم و مودم تندا w150d  گرفتم مودم قبلی هیچ مشکلی نداره و قطعی نداره اما
این مودم روز اول خوب بود و قطعی نداشت اما الان دو روز هست قطعی زیادی داره بعضی وقتها 5 دقیقه بعضی وقتها بعد از یک ساعت و .. قطع میشه
موقع قطع شدن این لامپ dsl (ورودی خط تلفن) هم قطع میشه اما با همین سیم با مودم قبلی قطع نمیشه
Snap25.jpg

دوستان راهنمایی ندارن؟

----------

*hasti1*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*pps2011*,*reza_*,*ارتان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Rosta

سلام دوست عزیز این مودم ها به خاطر داغ شدن چیپ شان به این مشکل بر می خورند اگه گارانتی داره بفرست برای گارانتی و اگه نداره باز کن روی چیپ یک فن بزار تا سرد شود چون بنده چند مورد داشتم با مارکهای مختلف همین جوری مشکل را بر طرف نمودم

----------

*a1325*,*ahmadip59*,*amir99*,*hasti1*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*pps2011*,*Yek.Doost*,*ارتان*

----------


## sunrider

دوست عزیز فاصله شما تا مرکز مخابراتتون چند متره؟
سرویس دهنده شما چه شرکتیه؟ بعضی از شرکتهای خصوصی پهنای باند شناور دارند و برای اینکه زودتر ترافیک شما تموم بشه سرعت شما رو بالا میبرن بدون اینکه خط تلفنتون توانایی اون رو داشته باشه و دیسکانکت میشه. تو لاگ مودمتون چک کنید که سرعت DownLink شما چقدره.

----------

*amir99*,*hasti1*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------


## aram23

سلام من تازه اینترنتو از مخابرات گرفتم یوز پس همه چیو دادم چراغ دی اس ال هم ثابته ولی باز اینتر نت ندارممرکز زنگ زده که اینترنت شما وصل می تونم استفاده کنم اما وصل نمی شم لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنون

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*mojtabashaye*,*pps2011*,*ارتان*

----------


## mojtabashaye

> سلام من تازه اینترنتو از مخابرات گرفتم یوز پس همه چیو دادم چراغ دی اس ال هم ثابته ولی باز اینتر نت ندارممرکز زنگ زده که اینترنت شما وصل می تونم استفاده کنم اما وصل نمی شم لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنون


  دوست عزیز شما به اروری که موقع اتصال میده هم باید دقت کنید . ممکنه خود ویندوز مشکل داشته باشه یا مرورگرتون اشکال داشته باشه . معمولا مودمهای  adsl بندرت خراب میشن . 
اما به احتمال زیاد مشکل از کانفیگ مودم شماست . با ریسیت کردن مودم از ابتدا مودم رو کانفیگ کنید اما قبل از هر چیز با مخابرات تماس بگیرید و بگید که پسوردتون رو عوض کنه . اگه به کانفیگ آشنایی ندارید از یک فرد با تجربه کمک بگیرید.

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------


## hojjital

سلام فریمور مودمو آپدیت کن

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------


## 1AMIN2

با سلام من فریمورتی پی لینک روی مودم تندانصب کردم کلا همونقدری هم که بودخراب شد الان هی مودم چراغهاراچک میکنه ولی خبری نیست کسی میدونه که چگونه برش گردونم

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> با سلام من فریمورتی پی لینک روی مودم تندانصب کردم کلا همونقدری هم که بودخراب شد الان هی مودم چراغهاراچک میکنه ولی خبری نیست کسی میدونه که چگونه برش گردونم


* سلام..دستگاه باید فلش بشه.*

----------

*ارتان*

----------


## mbagheri_464

> سلام دوست عزیز این مودم ها به خاطر داغ شدن چیپ شان به این مشکل بر می خورند اگه گارانتی داره بفرست برای گارانتی و اگه نداره باز کن روی چیپ یک فن بزار تا سرد شود چون بنده چند مورد داشتم با مارکهای مختلف همین جوری مشکل را بر طرف نمودم


سلام باعرض معذرت چه فنی؟داخل مودم جامیگیره ؟کجاگیرمیاد؟توعملکرد مودم مشکلی ایجادنمیکنه؟اداپتورپاسخگو  ست؟

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------


## heical

خوب چرا فرمور تی پی لینک رو روی تندا زدین؟!!! خوب معلومه که خراب میشه. دستگاه رو با فایل تندا فلش کنید. بعد شما اوی تنظیمات مودم مقدار snrخط رو چک کنید چقدره. اگه خیلی پایین باشه طبیعیه که خططون دائم قطع و وصل بشه. بعضی مودم ها به نویز حساس هستن و اگه snrپایین باشه قطع و وصل میشن.برای رفع مشکل نویز هم باید اول از همه سیم کشی داخل منزل رو چک کنید. می تونید مودم رو به وروذی کابل مخابرات به منزل وصل کنید و ببینید نویز هست یا نه.
مودم های تندا معمولا از چیپست برادکام استفاده می کنن که بسیار عالی هست و فکر نمی کنم مشکل داغ کردن داشته باشه مگر اینکه مودم مشکل دیگه ای داشته باشه. البته نمی دونم چیپست این مدل چیه

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------


## Amin.no

دقیقا همین مدل رو داشتم و این مشکل داشت گاها تا چندین ساعت بدون قطعی کار میکرد و گاهی هم هر چند دقیقه قطع میشد و با یک خاموش و روشن فورا وصل میشد. 
احتمال اینکه مشکل از فریمور بوده باشه هست چون یک مدل بالاتر از همین مدل یعنی d151 هم مشکلی مشابه داره و هرچند ساعت وایرلس قطع میشه که با اپدیت فریمور حل میشه 
الیته این مدل d150 که من داشتم با کامپیوتر اپدیت نمیشد و حتما باید با پروگرامر فلش میشد که بیخیالش شدم و یک مودم نو گرفتم. البته این جریان برای چند سال پیش هست و با این قیمت کنونی مودم ها ارزش تعمییری دارن.

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

